# The SEC is done no more NC's for a decade at least



## Mako22 (Jan 18, 2013)

The SEC has peaked and will start a rapid down hill slide towards irrelevance. So for all the SEC homers out there enjoy the glow while you can because I predict it has already started to fade. The fact that Alabama didn't even belong in the NC game proves that point, Ohio State earned that right. Next season there probably will not even be an SEC team in the fight for the NC.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2013)

A decade long wager  Won't the world end before then


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 18, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> The SEC has peaked and will start a rapid down hill slide towards irrelevance. So for all the SEC homers out there enjoy the glow while you can because I predict it has already started to fade. The fact that Alabama didn't even belong in the NC game proves that point, Ohio State earned that right. Next season there probably will not even be an SEC team in the fight for the NC.



What fact???

Or is it just your opinion?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 18, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> What fact???
> 
> Or is it just your opinion?



Opinions are facts here


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Opinions are facts here



Yeah, then I have seen a lot of contradicting "facts".


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 18, 2013)

If I'm a betting men, the OP will soon declare that FSU will win at least 5 of those national championships in the coming decade...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 18, 2013)

biggdogg said:


> If I'm a betting men, the OP will soon declare that FSU will win at least 5 of those national championships in the coming decade...



Seriously, this guy does not represent the average FSU fan.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 18, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> What fact???
> 
> Or is it just your opinion?



Fish on!


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 18, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Seriously, this guy does not represent the average FSU fan.



Oh I promise, I would never intentionally group him with other FSU fans. He's in a class all by his lonesome.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 18, 2013)

The future is with the ACC and my Noles


----------



## chadair (Jan 18, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Seriously, this guy does not represent the average FSU fan.


yes he does!! 


biggdogg said:


> Oh I promise, I would never intentionally group him with other FSU fans. He's in a class all by his lonesome.


quit bein nice to the enemy 
and the troll known as woodswoman has NO class!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 18, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> The future is with the ACC and my Noles



Someone forgot to take their meds this morning.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 18, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> The SEC has peaked and will start a rapid down hill slide towards irrelevance. So for all the SEC homers out there enjoy the glow while you can because I predict it has already started to fade. The fact that Alabama didn't even belong in the NC game proves that point, Ohio State earned that right. Next season there probably will not even be an SEC team in the fight for the NC.





Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> What fact???
> 
> Or is it just your opinion?



Wow, if YOU say Bama didn't belong, do you think that Notre Dame belonged? Aren't we looking for the 2 best teams? If anything,  it appeared to many that Notre Dame didn't belong. I guess you think NC State belonged right? Do you think FSU belonged in a BCS game with 2 losses?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> The future is with the ACC and my Noles


----------



## David Parker (Jan 18, 2013)

You had this epiphany with Ohio's win over Nebraska, Mich State, or Michigan, the only ranked teams the Buckeyes played in 2012.  #19, #20, #21 in no particular order.

Seriously though, what are  you taking?


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 18, 2013)

Jeremy Wade said:


> You had this epiphany with Ohio's win over Nebraska, Mich State, or Michigan, the only ranked teams the Buckeyes played in 2012.  #19, #20, #21 in no particular order.
> 
> Seriously though, what are  you taking?



I think hes on dog food. Next year, Alabama will be ready again. Alot of returners and the ones that are leaving Bama is stacked in those positions. Ga will be a factor again. Same reason as Bama. aTm will be a team to beat next year. And you can never through out the old ball coach. In think this dudes dreaming. The only way I see another conference being a factor is if the SEC teams beat the junk out of each other and they all end up as one loss teams. But it will be because its the toughest conference.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 18, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Someone forgot to take their meds this morning.



Everyone needs something to believe in. I believe ol woodsman done been sippin on too much kool-aid...


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 18, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> The future is with the ACC and my Noles



yep, Pitt and UConn should give that strength of schedule a boost...


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 18, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> The SEC has peaked and will start a rapid down hill slide towards irrelevance. So for all the SEC homers out there enjoy the glow while you can because I predict it has already started to fade. The fact that Alabama didn't even belong in the NC game proves that point, Ohio State earned that right. Next season there probably will not even be an SEC team in the fight for the NC.



I thought Ohio State was on probation?


----------



## David Parker (Jan 18, 2013)

they are for at least another year


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 18, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> The SEC has peaked and will start a rapid down hill slide towards irrelevance. So for all the SEC homers out there enjoy the glow while you can because I predict it has already started to fade. The fact that Alabama didn't even belong in the NC game proves that point, Ohio State earned that right. Next season there probably will not even be an SEC team in the fight for the NC.




What a jealous moron


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 18, 2013)

biggdogg said:


> Oh I promise, I would never intentionally group him with other FSU fans. He's in a class all by his lonesome.



Class is an interesting word choice.

Reality would be more appropriate as in "he's in a reality all by his lonesome."


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 18, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> I thought Ohio State was on probation?



They are?? they were hit with a one year bowl ban (which they served this year) and a 3 year probation period along with reduced scholorships. Not sure how that plays to BCS bowls or BCS Championship game


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 18, 2013)

I just gave up beer and Rosie O just gave up donuts.........


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 18, 2013)

chadair said:


> yes he does!!



He is to the Noles what Proside/Dewalt was to the Gates.


----------



## chadair (Jan 18, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> He is to the Noles what Proside/Dewalt was to the Gates.


and Id take 10 Prosides over one TROLL F$U anyday of the week


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 18, 2013)

Ignorance is bliss...... Woodsman, you must be the happiest person alive.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 18, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> The future is with the ACC and my Noles



That post is wide right LOL


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 18, 2013)

Something tells me that woodsman was 3rd battalion, on the island?..... or even worse I bet you may have been a San Deigo recruit?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 18, 2013)

chadair said:


> and Id take 10 Prosides over one TROLL F$U anyday of the week



I don't know, 10 Prosides???, that's more smilies than I could handle.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2013)

I have seen that lure to many times to strike it.


----------



## tcward (Jan 18, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> The SEC has peaked and will start a rapid down hill slide towards irrelevance. So for all the SEC homers out there enjoy the glow while you can because I predict it has already started to fade. The fact that Alabama didn't even belong in the NC game proves that point, Ohio State earned that right. Next season there probably will not even be an SEC team in the fight for the NC.



Started drinking early today huh?


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 18, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> Something tells me that woodsman was 3rd battalion, on the island?..... or even worse I bet you may have been a San Deigo recruit?



1st Battalion at P.I. you rock.


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 21, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> 1st Battalion at P.I. you rock.



1st battalion.... All drill, and no kill.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 21, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> The SEC has peaked and will start a rapid down hill slide towards irrelevance. So for all the SEC homers out there enjoy the glow while you can because I predict it has already started to fade. The fact that Alabama didn't even belong in the NC game proves that point, Ohio State earned that right. Next season there probably will not even be an SEC team in the fight for the NC.




Wow, I sent Woodsmen a private message that I would give him $100 to start this thread for me. Never thought he would follow through with it. Crap, there goes my fishing money for this weekend.


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 21, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Wow, I sent Woodsmen a private message that I would give him $100 to start this thread for me. Never thought he would follow through with it. Crap, there goes my fishing money for this weekend.



   I would have done it for $100.00

How much can I get for this?

The SEC has lost sight of what a college athlete is, the ACC should get an automatic bowl bid over any SEC team for that fact alone.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 21, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Do you think FSU belonged in a BCS game with 2 losses?



I do.  The one we were in.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 21, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> 1st battalion.... All drill, and no kill.



I know some Iraqi tankers that would dissagree with you but their dead!


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 21, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Wow, I sent Woodsmen a private message that I would give him $100 to start this thread for me. Never thought he would follow through with it. Crap, there goes my fishing money for this weekend.



Where's my 100 bucks you crook?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## elfiii (Jan 21, 2013)

grunt0331 said:


> Class is an interesting word choice.
> 
> Reality would be more appropriate as in "he's in a reality all by his lonesome."



It is often truthfully said "One's perception is indeed reality".


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 21, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> I know some Iraqi tankers that would dissagree with you but their dead!



Just picking devil, I was 2nd.


----------



## chadair (Jan 21, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> Just picking devil, I was 2nd.


u musta been assumin he has a personality??


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 21, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> Just picking devil, I was 2nd.



Yeah I was too devil dog...Semper Fi.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 22, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Where's my 100 bucks you crook?



Its in the mail!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 24, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Wow, I sent Woodsmen a private message that I would give him $100 to start this thread for me. Never thought he would follow through with it. Crap, there goes my fishing money for this weekend.



Why does this remind me of the movie "Dumb and Dumber"?


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 24, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> The future is with the ACC and my Noles



Another dope smoking FSU fan ... man y'all need to quit getting high and posting!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Why does this remind me of the movie "Dumb and Dumber"?



Adbe Numb-N-Numbrrrrr...

  

Roll Tide!


----------

